# FORT Owners?



## machwon

Well this being my first post here- just wondering if there are any other FORT road bike owners around? They seem to be pretty rare, but all reviews I have seen seem to be very positive. I just ordered my frame off ebay: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290354179681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Can't wait to get started on it since this is my first real road bike build  ... I'm sure I will have a lot of questions as well.

So of other FORT owners- how do you like these bikes? Longevity, performance, etc?

Pics of my frame that I will be building over winter- should have all Ultegra Ice-Grey components:

FORT SLC 56cm
Stella Azzura Bellagio fork 
Carbon FORT seatstays
Canes Creek integrated HS










I look forward to getting to know all of you! - Rex R


----------



## dankilling

RD SLC here. Quick handling, compliant, and durable. I have a Reynolds fork on mine so I can't speak about the one you are getting but it serves me well. No complaints.


----------



## machwon

Thanks for chiming in! its good to hear another solid review about these little-known bikes 
 

My build has begun.. What I have / ordered so far:

WTB Laser V pro saddle
Canes creek Integrated Headset
Dura Ace FD
FSA K-wing bars
FSA OS-150 110mm stem
Look classic Keo pedals
Shimano Dura Ace WH-7700 wheelset
Ultegra SL 6600 compact crankset
105 11-25 cassette
105 STI shifter / brake levers and cables


....coming together slowly but surely


----------



## gnatman

*Also interested in FORT*

machwon:

Nice looking frame. I'm also interested in a FORT as an upgrade to my current frame and have almost the same specs in mind as you are using. From what I can find, the reviews are positive. The aluminum frames of today are not the aluminum frames of, say, the late 80's.

Someone on the classifieds section of this forum had an SLC-medium and Q-Alpha fork from for sale and told me that it could be built to an 'honest 17-lbs.'

You describe it as a 56 cm, does this make it a medium as FORT sizes them?

If so, what is the horizontal distance, center of seat tuble to center of head tube? I currently ride a flat top tube frame of 54 cm and don't want to go any longer than that. In FORT sizing, that puts me at the edge of small and medium.

Also, do you mind telling me what the frame and fork together weigh and what you paid? 

I'd be nice to post some pix once the build is done. Good luck with it, have fun.


----------



## machwon

gnatman said:


> machwon:
> 
> Nice looking frame. I'm also interested in a FORT as an upgrade to my current frame and have almost the same specs in mind as you are using. From what I can find, the reviews are positive. The aluminum frames of today are not the aluminum frames of, say, the late 80's.
> 
> Someone on the classifieds section of this forum had an SLC-medium and Q-Alpha fork from for sale and told me that it could be built to an 'honest 17-lbs.'
> 
> You describe it as a 56 cm, does this make it a medium as FORT sizes them?
> 
> If so, what is the horizontal distance, center of seat tuble to center of head tube? I currently ride a flat top tube frame of 54 cm and don't want to go any longer than that. In FORT sizing, that puts me at the edge of small and medium.
> 
> Also, do you mind telling me what the frame and fork together weigh and what you paid?
> 
> I'd be nice to post some pix once the build is done. Good luck with it, have fun.


Thanks! The build is coming along slowly :thumbsup: Not sure about the size- but I would guess it would be a Medium, maybe large...but since I bought it used off ebay its hard for me to say. I payed 425.00 shipped for the frame, fork and headset and they all weighed in at 4.4 lbs  

Here are the most recent pics:


----------



## gnatman

I love it. Very much the same build I intend to do if I can find the appropriate frame.

What are the wheels? 16 spokes? I like the look but have not experience with anything but my --- old --- 36 spoke wheels on Mavic rims. D you forsee having problems keeping the wheels trued?


----------



## machwon

WELL... Its been a while (at least a couple of months) and the Fort is finally finished! Took it for its first ride today, and although it was only about 20 miles the bike performed amazingly well. Dropped the chain off the large ring once, but nothing a little adjusting can't fix! Ended up going with a set of Dura-Ace flightdeck shifters. I had the 16 spoke Shimano wheels trued at the local bike shop and they said it was a slight pain, but nothing they couldn't handle. Here are some final pictures of the build:


----------



## cdn_bacon

*FORT R.O Victor*

https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/DSC_1039_LO.jpg
https://gallery.roadbikereview.com/data/roadbike/500/DSC_1046a.jpg

Sorry to hit on an old thread but here is mine.
Absolutely love it. and J.J at Fort is an amazing person to deal with. He actually insists on speaking on the phone and will walk you through everything.

www.fortframes.com ( now located in Boulder, CO) He'll even ship to Canada. 


Loaded mine up with:Campy Record 10 carbon
GIANT Tech carbon forks
SPINERGY Stealth PBO
ITM Carbon Stem
BBB INCA carbon bars
Thomson post
Stronlight Pulsion crank
SRAM Cables
Time Impact Pedals
Bontrager InForm RL saddle
Blue HUDZ

Inexpensive responsive frame. Check the clearance section. Great pricing.


----------

